# Tank Mates for Elephant Nose Fish...



## vcorp

Ok guys, ive had some issues with my first fish aquarium and paid my tuition to this field, i plan on getting it right the next time by doing it by the book.

However for now i have one elephant nose in a 30 Gallon tank, i want to add more fish, my eventual tank will be a 75G (min) and i expect to implement it within 4 months, i cant depart with my elephant nose though so please suggest appropriate tank mates for him. Hes healthy, i had another one but returned it after learning the territorial thing, also had a Discus and a Clown Loach but returned them all due to the size of my tank.

I want to add Zebra Danios but they need a well lit tank, contrary to the elephant nose, could you suggest some compatible tank mates AND ALSO advice if its ok to add Zebra Danios (6 of them) with the Elephant Nose?

I plan to visit the store tomorrow so any help will be immensely appreciated.


----------



## cossie

lol tou asked this on Fish Lore too

Anything peaceful, it will not be able to compete for food otherwise. Tetras, angelfish, gouramis, etc. They have also been successfully kept with discus.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Don't use fast feeders that will quickly eat up all the elephant's food, and don't use anything that likes salt in the water, since elephants and salt don't mix. ( electric )


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> lol tou asked this on Fish Lore too
> 
> Anything peaceful, it will not be able to compete for food otherwise. Tetras, angelfish, gouramis, etc. They have also been successfully kept with discus.


Yes i did lol Trying to find an answer to this desperately, so Danios are out then? Trying to keep Hardy fish as much as possible due to my level of experience. I know the elephant nose is really soft but him i cant depart with.

About the Tetras....how many ok in a 30 Gallon with my ele? Also what temperatures do they like and are they ok with darker setups?


----------



## vcorp

TheOldSalt said:


> Don't use fast feeders that will quickly eat up all the elephant's food, and don't use anything that likes salt in the water, since elephants and salt don't mix. ( electric )


Thanks a million so Danios are out then? Grrr. Looking for some that are Hardy and active during day as well. Could you mention some species?


----------



## cossie

Yer danios are out.
I would suggest x-ray tetras as they are the hardiest fish alive lol I accendently turned my heater off and didn't realise till a week later wen my botia was struggling but
the tetras were fine. However they will steel the elephants food so NO.
So really all I can think of are Angelfish, gouramis

hope this helps lol 

good luck


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> Yer danios are out.
> I would suggest x-ray tetras as they are the hardiest fish alive lol I accendently turned my heater off and didn't realise till a week later wen my botia was struggling but
> the tetras were fine. However they will steel the elephants food so NO.
> So really all I can think of are Angelfish, gouramis
> 
> hope this helps lol
> 
> good luck


Jeez i was almost ready with Tetras but you say they'll steel their food? Grrr. Arent Angelfish very aggressive though? Will that be an issue? ALSO please advice as to if the Anglefish is solitary?


----------



## cossie

Hmmm they can be but angels aren't very quick it's more down to weather u get an aggresive one or not. What do u think bout gouramis


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> Hmmm they can be but angels aren't very quick it's more down to weather u get an aggresive one or not. What do u think bout gouramis


Dont know much about them really, are they aggressive? What lighting conditions do they need? Im sure theyre not swift movers since you recommended them instead of tetras which are. Are they active and how many do i need to keep in my 30 Gallon tank?

Sorry for all the questions but im really eager to get this done.


----------



## cossie

Lol they aren,t aggressive at all unless u have a mle betta which u don't (I don't think lol) they are reasonably active but mainly move slowley. They will easy cope with any lighting condition but prefer subdues lighting and a dark substrate ( however if u don't have this then don't worry you can still have them).

Also it varies to how many you can have in a 30g on what type of gourami. MY prefferd gourami is the dwarf gourami (male) however these do have aggresion problem ONLY amongst themselves if you add to many 3 is about the limit without aggression. However if people think I'm wrong then please say so.

Rams are another option but again only 3-4 

Hope this help (a bit more lol) ;-)


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> Lol they aren,t aggressive at all unless u have a mle betta which u don't (I don't think lol) they are reasonably active but mainly move slowley. They will easy cope with any lighting condition but prefer subdues lighting and a dark substrate ( however if u don't have this then don't worry you can still have them).
> 
> Also it varies to how many you can have in a 30g on what type of gourami. MY prefferd gourami is the dwarf gourami (male) however these do have aggresion problem ONLY amongst themselves if you add to many 3 is about the limit without aggression. However if people think I'm wrong then please say so.
> 
> Rams are another option but again only 3-4
> 
> Hope this help (a bit more lol) ;-)


Thanks for your help man, really appreciate it. No Male betta and i do have a dimly lit tank due to the elephant nose, this seems to be ideal for the gourami. Ive heard females are completely non aggressive (Is this right) so i have 2 questions:

1) How many can i get for my 30G Tank?
2) How about blue gourami (did some research). 

Please let me know.


----------



## cossie

Yer anysort of gourami should be fine with the elephant. However if u get male gourmai. Then max of 3 and female as they r not agressive at all. No more than 10

hope this helps


----------



## funlad3

I'd still say get some neon tetras! They school slowly but swim VERY quickly if they're being chased or if they see food. Though they get to the food quickly, they are slow eaters with small mouths. One tetra will eat about one flake if it's VERY hungry. Otherwise, they only eat small pieces. I don't know what you mean about "soft" but tetras like soft water! I'd seriously try some!


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> Yer anysort of gourami should be fine with the elephant. However if u get male gourmai. Then max of 3 and female as they r not agressive at all. No more than 10
> 
> hope this helps


Hey, after all we spoke about i visited my LFS and he only had blue guramis, was also considering tetras but he didnt have many of them not even 4 so i bought 3 blue female guramis and they currently seem to be doing well in the tank, however id like to know what behaviors they express when stressed or happy, could you please do me a huge favor and advise, id really like to observe closely. Please let me know.


----------



## vcorp

funlad3 said:


> I'd still say get some neon tetras! They school slowly but swim VERY quickly if they're being chased or if they see food. Though they get to the food quickly, they are slow eaters with small mouths. One tetra will eat about one flake if it's VERY hungry. Otherwise, they only eat small pieces. I don't know what you mean about "soft" but tetras like soft water! I'd seriously try some!


Yep ill add them soon, got some Guramis but my LFS didnt have tetras only Danios in smaller fish, i heard tetras need to be kept in groups of 6 at LEAST. Good peaceful fish though without a doubt, thanks for the good advice.


----------



## cossie

Yer tetras like neons are fine it's just the bigger ones like my x-ray cus everyone I deed them ud say they've never been fed before lol.

As for you getting gouramis, good move lad as long as they are either amongst plants hiding or in the open as if there in a world of there own ther fine

glad I helped you 

Cheers jack


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> Yer tetras like neons are fine it's just the bigger ones like my x-ray cus everyone I deed them ud say they've never been fed before lol.
> 
> As for you getting gouramis, good move lad as long as they are either amongst plants hiding or in the open as if there in a world of there own ther fine
> 
> glad I helped you
> 
> Cheers jack


Thanks Jack, what about worrying behavior, what should i look out for, and do they eat freeze dried brine shrimp? Let me know.


----------



## cossie

The only thing to look out for is if it's breathing heavily which can lead to problems. But gouramis are fine as long as they aren't in a boustress tank. And yes they will eat brine shrimp.

I hope u stick around this forum and ask anything else you want to find out.


Cheers bud 

Jack


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> The only thing to look out for is if it's breathing heavily which can lead to problems. But gouramis are fine as long as they aren't in a boustress tank. And yes they will eat brine shrimp.
> 
> I hope u stick around this forum and ask anything else you want to find out.
> 
> 
> Cheers bud
> 
> Jack


As long as it has helpful people like you and a few others ive met it surely will be my 'advisory home' for ages to come.

Thanks a million!


----------



## cossie

Hahahha your welcome m8


----------



## Blue Cray

cossie said:


> Lol they aren,t aggressive at all unless u have a mle betta which u don't (I don't think lol) they are reasonably active but mainly move slowley. They will easy cope with any lighting condition but prefer subdues lighting and a dark substrate ( however if u don't have this then don't worry you can still have them).
> 
> Also it varies to how many you can have in a 30g on what type of gourami. MY prefferd gourami is the dwarf gourami (male) however these do have aggresion problem ONLY amongst themselves if you add to many 3 is about the limit without aggression. However if people think I'm wrong then please say so.
> 
> Rams are another option but again only 3-4
> 
> Hope this help (a bit more lol) ;-)



Do you just post to post? I see you piggy backing peoples answers trying making it seem like you know what you're saying. You also keep giving information that is wrong, I think if you're going to answer questions maybe you should ask more questions and research first. I don't see the point of just posting to get a post count up but hey, people do it.


----------



## snyderguy

i'm not sure that was called for blue cray.. I didn't exactly read the posts that he put out giving wrong information but there's definitely a better way to say this. Maybe that's just me though?


----------



## vcorp

snyderguy said:


> i'm not sure that was called for blue cray.. I didn't exactly read the posts that he put out giving wrong information but there's definitely a better way to say this. Maybe that's just me though?


Hmmm lets see:

1) He said i should get 2-3 Gouramis, which i did
2) He said males are aggressive so i stuck to the females
3) He said they'd get along with the Elephant nose and are peaceful fish
4) He said they like subdued lighting

Now i never go by one source, all the above information is accurate, of course i cant speak out of experience cause i have none but when it comes to research i go to the wire, and i really dont see any wrong information up there. I was stunned to see that response by blue cray. Well like you said..maybe its us.


----------



## TheOldSalt

No, not just you; he does this crap all the time.


----------



## cossie

wait a sec i defiantly researches most of my info before sayin.

So is all what i said a load of crap :-(


If i was wrong about anything then tell me and Im sorry Vcorp for "apparently" giving wrong information out.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Don't sweat it.


----------



## cossie

TheOldSalt said:


> Don't sweat it.


 hahha thats an American phrase so i dont understand what it means lol:razz:


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> hahha thats an American phrase so i dont understand what it means lol:razz:


Lol thought you were being sarcastic when you apologized, again i dont know enough to judge but to ME the blue Gouramis seem to be getting along pretty well with the Elephant nose. One of my Gouramis has a scar so going to open a new thread asking what people think it is, he came that way and my LFS didnt have any other Gourami, worst case its an injury or something else, if so, id like to try and cure him to the best of my ability over returning him with the help of all the polite and helpful people on this forum.


----------



## vcorp

TheOldSalt said:


> No, not just you; he does this crap all the time.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cossie

no i wasnt being sarcastic lol sorry if you thaught i was


----------



## vcorp

Blue Cray said:


> Do you just post to post? I see you piggy backing peoples answers trying making it seem like you know what you're saying. You also keep giving information that is wrong, I think if you're going to answer questions maybe you should ask more questions and research first. I don't see the point of just posting to get a post count up but hey, people do it.


Hello, since this is a thread i created and since you were kind enough to point out possible instances of wrong information could you please elucidate further on what wrong info was provided by Cossie? It would help me with my current agenda in terms of Blue Gourami care. Appreciate it.


----------



## cossie

good luck with that lol

hell critisize anyopinion you have


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> good luck with that lol
> 
> hell critisize anyopinion you have


lol. thanks for the heads up man.


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> good luck with that lol
> 
> hell critisize anyopinion you have


Wanted to thank you for your Gourami suggestion, perhaps im speaking to early but the elephant nose seems happy and content with them, there is the odd chase but he seem healthy for sure. Today was the first time he almost came up to top level to grab food and wasn't shy at all, i do underfeed them a tad but thats for their long term well being.

Thanks a million buddy!


----------



## Blue Cray

cossie said:


> good luck with that lol
> 
> hell critisize anyopinion you have


Well, I sure like to point out post ********************s and people giving wrong information. 

If no one notice this kid posted out of all the gourami relatives and species only male bettas are agressive, you have obviously only owned a betta. 
Also you went against your own word in a couple circumstances just because TOS said something. Sure he knows his stuff but you obviously don't. If you want to get mad at me or whine I don't care but I'm going to point out annoying post ********************s who do things like this. 

Obviously I have to add male gourami in general are very territorial and will fight with each other and sometimes females will get beaten as well. 

I'm not going to post everytime cossie gives out wrong information, I'm going to warn people though. :chair: :chair:


----------



## vcorp

Blue Cray said:


> Well, I sure like to point out post ********************s and people giving wrong information.
> 
> If no one notice this kid posted out of all the gourami relatives and species only male bettas are agressive, you have obviously only owned a betta.
> Also you went against your own word in a couple circumstances just because TOS said something. Sure he knows his stuff but you obviously don't. If you want to get mad at me or whine I don't care but I'm going to point out annoying post ********************s who do things like this.
> 
> Obviously I have to add male gourami in general are very territorial and will fight with each other and sometimes females will get beaten as well.
> 
> I'm not going to post everytime cossie gives out wrong information, I'm going to warn people though. :chair: :chair:


Thank you for your concern, i did a lot of research and asked several people and LFS administratives before adding Gouramis, they all seemed to suggest it being a good idea and hence my decision. They might get aggressive but well thats how i'll learn i guess, so far they seem very peaceful, healthy and happy as i mentioned. I do not have any males only females for the record.

Cheers!


----------



## vcorp

Alright guys need some more recommendations for a tank with 2 Blue Female Gouramis and 1 Elephant Nose, please suggest. Thanks!


----------



## cossie

hi again m8,

i will reccomend some fish if u want me too. But ill get your permission first as all the crud with blue cray.

also how are your 2 blue gourami's


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> hi again m8,
> 
> i will reccomend some fish if u want me too. But ill get your permission first as all the crud with blue cray.
> 
> also how are your 2 blue gourami's


Hello my friend, you dont need anyones permission to offer a helping hand, i always admire your opinion and will appreciate a recommendation immensely.

If Blue Cray wishes to offer seasoned predilections or opinions hes most welcome to do so, however, blatant and unreasonable criticism shall be disregarded, at least amidst the threads ive created. Rest assured about that.

Hoping to hear from you soon.

About the Blue Gouramis: One has been pretty aggressive towards the other, I've expunged her from my tank, the other two seem to be doing very well along with my elephant nose.


----------



## cossie

okay.

well if you want to go exotics i know one fish that would be great with your elephantnose. The blackghost knifefish, the reason why im suggesting this is because yesterday i saw 2 knife fish in with a tank of 5 or so slephant noses.

however if you do get one then you will have to stay away from fish like tetras whice are small and the ghost will eat.

but dont worry the gouramis will be fine with it.


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> okay.
> 
> well if you want to go exotics i know one fish that would be great with your elephantnose. The blackghost knifefish, the reason why im suggesting this is because yesterday i saw 2 knife fish in with a tank of 5 or so slephant noses.
> 
> however if you do get one then you will have to stay away from fish like tetras whice are small and the ghost will eat.
> 
> but dont worry the gouramis will be fine with it.


Sounds good, but i inquired about this one earlier, the blackghost knifefish wont be available for another month sadly, could you give me more options?


----------



## cossie

haha damn lol you couls always wait??? ;-)

well i also know that a geophagus would be very good as my mate has a tank with just an elephant nose and geophagus.


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> haha damn lol you couls always wait??? ;-)
> 
> well i also know that a geophagus would be very good as my mate has a tank with just an elephant nose and geophagus.


I would but when they say a months wait, it normally is more indefinite. 

Are the Geophagus aggressive? Will they cause any trouble to my Blue Gouramis?


----------



## cossie

they can be aggresive but not with what u have.

and ive read just now on the internet that they get on with gourami's


----------



## e048

dwarf gouramis are nice little fish, you can get some neons or cardinals, my LFS has a 175g set up with an elephant nose, about 40 cardinals, and a discuss


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> they can be aggresive but not with what u have.
> 
> and ive read just now on the internet that they get on with gourami's


Ok, will head over tomorrow and see if they have any of those, also, whats your opinion about an Angelfish with 2 Blue Gouramis and an Elephant Nose?


----------



## vcorp

e048 said:


> dwarf gouramis are nice little fish, you can get some neons or cardinals, my LFS has a 175g set up with an elephant nose, about 40 cardinals, and a discuss


Yes ive heard a lot about Dwarf Gouramis, they dont have them though and ive had a really bad experience keeping a single Discuss was always afraid and refused to eat, perhaps he wasnt well to begin with. Where i live even if they DO get healthy Discuss they keep them really bad, which means theyre never healthy for long. Ive seen Black Discuss several times which we all know are sick Discuss, originally Turquoise most likely.

Whats your opinion about an Angelfish, considering one Anglefish or a Geophagus.


----------



## vcorp

OK guys i've heard a lot about HOW peaceful striped Raphael Catfishes are, whats your opinion on that option? Please let me know.


----------



## e048

those striped cats can get upwards of a foot, and angel's id say get some small ones, about 3-4 of them, that way they will grow up with each other and the other fish and curb their aggression, as with all cichlids if you get angels dont get anything smaller than their mouths...


----------



## vcorp

e048 said:


> those striped cats can get upwards of a foot, and angel's id say get some small ones, about 3-4 of them, that way they will grow up with each other and the other fish and curb their aggression, as with all cichlids if you get angels dont get anything smaller than their mouths...


Yes but im surely planning to upgrade to a 100 Gallon soon, how quickly do they grow?

4 Angelfish would be against "the book" so to speak due to the size of my tank . I might get Cory Catfishes, however, are they boring fish? Please let me know.


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> they can be aggresive but not with what u have.
> 
> and ive read just now on the internet that they get on with gourami's


Hey, no go on Geophaguses, tried some LFSs in my region and they dont have any sadly. No definite time frame either. Any more recommendations? What about Cory Catfishes, i know theyre compatible with all, but any idea in regards to if theyre boring or such?


----------



## cossie

Lcorys certainly arnt boring fish.

Again I just read up on it and a lot of people do keep corys with elephant nose but the corys can be chased but generally they should be ok


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> Lcorys certainly arnt boring fish.
> 
> Again I just read up on it and a lot of people do keep corys with elephant nose but the corys can be chased but generally they should be ok


Yes everything ive researched on the Cory seems to accentuate the fact that they are probably the most peaceful fish for tropical Freshwater hobbyists. Ill try and hunt for them, really would have liked clown loaches but can keep 2 at the most cause my tanks not big enough (30G). 

Will try to get some corys tomorrow.

Whats your opinion on the Banded Rainbow, theyre very peaceful and about 3-4 inches, which is what im looking for. Let me know.


----------



## cossie

From why I've read the rainbows are good too.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Yes, definitely. Midwater Rainbows are a good choice with a fish that stays on the bottom.


----------



## vcorp

Great! On my ways to get some Corys and a Banded Rainbow, praying for availability, thanks a million and will let you know once i get em!


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> From why I've read the rainbows are good too.


LOL believe it or not, no banded rainbows or corys yet either, looking hard, hoping for the best.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Where DO you live, anyway?


----------



## cossie

well when you went what fish DID they have and what ones did u like


----------



## vcorp

TheOldSalt said:


> Where DO you live, anyway?


About time you asked lol. India. Everything i get out here is literally crap. I couldn't get any more Anubias and forget about Java Fern or Java Moss so i picked up some Amazon Sword, do they need substrate or can i just attach them to my driftwood, i noticed HOW happy my fishes were especially my elephant nose after i added the Anubias.

Also on a separate note, i did an Ammonia test and id like to thank all who helped with that, it was 0PPM, 0 Nitrates and 0 Nitrites because i just got my dual Aquaclear filters (import).


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> well when you went what fish DID they have and what ones did u like


They said Corys and Rainbows should be in stock around Sat, so waiting. They had the following when i visited:

1) Bala Sharks...Love em but not viable for a 30 GAL sadly since they prefer to be in groups
2) Red Tail Sharks
3) Arowana
4) Oscars
5) Red Parrot Cichlids
6) Goldfish
7) Tetras...Last resort
8) Raphael Catfish ... Gets too big for my 30 GAL and is very shy as i was advised.
9) Plecostomus
10) Discus
11) Blue Gouramis...Have these
12) Opaline Gouramis....Wondering
13) Tin Foil Barbs
14) Tiger Barbs
15) Iridescent/ Parhoon Sharks (In a 10 Gallon tank  )
16) Zebra Danios...Theyll gobble up all the food....Elephant nose might not get any
17) Clown Loach...Get to big and prefer to be in groups not Pairs
18) Oscars

And a few more.


----------



## cossie

well you know you can add opaline gouramis if you want loll


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> well you know you can add opaline gouramis if you want loll


lol yep, actually considered that due to how thin their (my LFS) portfolio is. Would love the Bala, was soo tempted to break the rules.


----------



## cossie

Well if u had a Bala then he would scoff up the food for ur elephant and they get too big.

Wait what about female betta's I'm not sure but I don't think they mix with gouramis


----------



## Mbuna Keeper

Balas are awesome. I bought a pair for my 50 gallon when I knew nothing about fishkeeping. They out grew the tank within a year.

Problem I find with them is they are so skittish that any movement infront of the tank and they poop themselves and swim straight into the wall at 100 kph. Which is why I would only reccomend balas in a 75g min. 

Don't mean to sound preachy and you can do what you like I guess, I just love them and don't like to see people make the mistakes I did.


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> Well if u had a Bala then he would scoff up the food for ur elephant and they get too big.
> 
> Wait what about female betta's I'm not sure but I don't think they mix with gouramis


Yep they get too big, i have a Turkey Baster to feed the Elephant nose directly, one Bala should be manageable in that aspect but a 30G is just too small, also, they like to be in groups thats another issue.

Todays the moment of truth, im heading to see if the Rainbows and Corys are in stock, fingers crossed!

From what ive heard Female Bettas dont do well with Gouramis cause of their long pelvic fins.

Ill let you know if my LFS came through with his "commitment"!


----------



## vcorp

Mbuna Keeper said:


> Balas are awesome. I bought a pair for my 50 gallon when I knew nothing about fishkeeping. They out grew the tank within a year.
> 
> Problem I find with them is they are so skittish that any movement infront of the tank and they poop themselves and swim straight into the wall at 100 kph. Which is why I would only reccomend balas in a 75g min.
> 
> Don't mean to sound preachy and you can do what you like I guess, I just love them and don't like to see people make the mistakes I did.


Oh yeah id buy them in a heart beat, in fact im planning a 100G as of now and theyre at one of the top positions on that roster.

Not at all, i always appreciate seasoned advice and thats why Fishforums is perhaps the best. 

Any experience with other peaceful but active fish?


----------



## Mbuna Keeper

For your 30g or your 100g? I think the most active community fish I've ever had were 3 yoyo loaches. They were quality to watch. Just spent their whole time chasing eqchother around the tank.

Unsure if they would fit into a 30g tho. They grow to about 6 inch and there should be 3 minimum I believe.


----------



## vcorp

Mbuna Keeper said:


> For your 30g or your 100g? I think the most active community fish I've ever had were 3 yoyo loaches. They were quality to watch. Just spent their whole time chasing eqchother around the tank.
> 
> Unsure if they would fit into a 30g tho. They grow to about 6 inch and there should be 3 minimum I believe.


For my 30G. Let me know if you have more options. Yeah, loaches do better in groups, would love the clown loach as well but tanks too small, no chance for a group.


----------



## vcorp

cossie said:


> Well if u had a Bala then he would scoff up the food for ur elephant and they get too big.
> 
> Wait what about female betta's I'm not sure but I don't think they mix with gouramis


Got tetras and a rainbow, ill post pics here, please help me make sure its a rainbow and what kind of rainbow. Thanks, he didnt have corys so will get one when he does, now says Thursday.


----------



## vcorp

Alright guys just needed to know if this is indeed a Banded Rainbowfish, also advice on if he looks healthy, its in a quarantine tank along with some tetras will move to the main one in a week.



















Thanks!


----------

